# john Deere 210 Drive Belt Replacement Problems



## jesster (Oct 18, 2013)

I am a first time John Deere owner. I am trying to replace BOTH drive belts on my 210. The front belt I am not sure how how to remove the pulley at the front to replace the front belt. Any help would be appreciated. Oh and if anyone knows about a free service manual please let me know.

THANKS!


----------



## jesster (Oct 18, 2013)

*Help*

This is the pulley I can't get the belt off of.


----------



## jesster (Oct 18, 2013)

Also need to know how the belt route if anyone can help. 
Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's the routing for the deck.

From what I found online, there may be a T handle under the front of the mower that you turn to loosen the belt in question. You should then be able to unhook it from the pulleys and pull it off the engine pulley.

Here's a PDF I found that shows mounting the mower deck and how the belt routes.


----------

